

Security isn't a feature. Security is the product - zaroth
http://www.opine.me/security-isnt-a-feature-security-is-the-product/

======
lmm
Security will be the product as soon as there are users who will pay money for
it. Given how users seem to respond to security breaches, companies are quite
right to treat it as a minor side feature.

